# Shocks and sway bar for 1968 GTO??



## gtovett (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm looking to upgrade my shocks and add a rear sway bar and was wondering what brands others have used and what is the best setup?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

gtovett said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my shocks and add a rear sway bar and was wondering what brands others have used and what is the best setup?


AirRide Technologies makes front and rear "muscle bars" that I installed on my 1967 GTO. Makes the handling ten times better. Good luck.


----------



## gtovett (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link. What shocks do you run? I'm trying to reduce a lot of vertical movement in the car as well.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

gtovett said:


> Thanks for the link. What shocks do you run? I'm trying to reduce a lot of vertical movement in the car as well.



I went whole hog with a full AirRide Suspension system with the muscle bars. The car now handles unbelievably with very limited body roll. However, I know guys who just get Bilstein or similar heavier duty shocks and springs with improved front and rear sway bars to imrprove handling. Good luck.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Take a look at BMR Fabrication. 

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## Scottyg (Jun 3, 2009)

*Suspension on 69 LeMans 400...*

I just bought BMR 1" drop springs, Bilstein shocks, and Summit sway bars (1 5/16" front and 1" rear), along with some UMI rear lower control arms. Installation will wait until after ski season is over!


----------



## andreasue (Dec 7, 2010)

gtovett said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my shocks and add a rear sway bar and was wondering what brands others have used and what is the best setup?


Bilstein is really good i am using it. Guys has anyone of you tried Hellwig sway bar link? I just notice it's price on the net a lot affordable than Summit sway bars that Scootyg is recommending.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

andreasue said:


> Bilstein is really good i am using it. Guys has anyone of you tried Hellwig sway bar link? I just notice it's price on the net a lot affordable than Summit sway bars that Scootyg is recommending.


I'm running Spohn Engineering "everything" on my 69. Their "Pro Touring" rear sway bar is killer because the end links mount to the frame instead of the lower control arms. I've also got their adjustable chromoly upper and lower arms with the DelSphere joints. They take most of the unwanted 'slop' out of the rear suspension yet they allow much better range of motion and articulation without binding than anything else does.

Note: adjustable lower control arms are used only to "square" the rear axle with the front so you can do a 4-wheel alignment, and/or to move the whole axle forward or backward. Adjustable uppers are used to set the correct pinion angle/driveshaft working angle.

Bear


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

In my 68 GTO I put KYB shocks, 1.25" factory front sway bar, and the factory rear sway bar. Make sure to weld up your rear control arms. I wanted the car hiegth to remain stock so when I ordered my front and rear springs I ordered them 20% stiffer than stock. I am real happy with this set up. You got to remember if you are going to keep the stock rims you are very limited to the radial tires that are out there, you end up out driving your tires. The wrecking yards are full of those sway bars. Great quality U. S. steel. I have over 300,000 miles with those bars and they are still working great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had KYB Gas-A-Justs on my '67 for 25 years or so and a ton of miles, and they are still working great with no issues. Big improvement over oem shocks, and they FIT.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> ....and they FIT.


Oh man, is *that* ever worth a lot! I still have nightmares over what I had to do to get my front shocks (Strange Adjustables) installed. There's a lot they don't tell you _before_ you buy this stuff....

Bear


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm using a 1.25" hollow Hellwig front sway bar, and plan to install boxed rear lower control arms with this sway bar, which bolts directly to the control arms instead of using the brackets many others use.

69 70 71 72 CHEVELLE MONTE CARLO REAR 1" SWAY BAR - eBay (item 300458293934 end time Jan-18-11 14:00:52 PST)

For shocks, I'm currently using Monroe shocks, and they're working nicely. My car is sitting a lot for the next few years due to business travel, but when I'm back in town for good I plan to install some Bilstein shocks. I have these on my '74 Corvette and they are simply incredible. Fantastic ride quality and great handling. I tried KYBs on my Corvette and it rode like a dump truck, I will never use them on anything again.

Jeff


----------

